# Murray Fire Drag On Pedal Car



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

My first pedal car--hope this don't start something! I was told this is a one year only-1970 model. Plugs and wires are not original although they are reproduced. I'm gonna leave it just like this though. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 26, 2018)

You're right! Looks pretty cool as is.

Dave


----------



## Casper (Aug 26, 2018)

Very cool! I’ve never seen one!


----------



## Kato (Aug 26, 2018)

Super cool.........old skool kool !!!
Nice find - Congrats !!

Might be neat to have this with it
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-ADVER...560965?hash=item4880ae7045:g:MBgAAOSw3ydVmU2b


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 26, 2018)

that ting is bad to the bone nice to see one all togather nice


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Kato said:


> Super cool.........old skool kool !!!
> Nice find - Congrats !!
> 
> Might be neat to have this with it
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-ADVER...560965?hash=item4880ae7045:g:MBgAAOSw3ydVmU2b




Thanks for the heads up. The guy that sold it to me says he has the ad that goes with it so hopefully he comes through or this is "Plan B"! V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 5, 2018)

Great looking pedal car hot rod!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 6, 2018)

Cute , my grandkids would love it .


----------

